# Forenbersicht > Fachbegriffe von A-Z >  >  Boogieboarding

## Redaktion

Beim Boogieboarding, auch Bodyboarding genannt, wird liegend oder kniehend auf einem kurzen Schaumstoffbrett gesurft. Das Board ist mit einer Leash am Handgelenk befestigt. Boogieboarder tragen zustzlich kurze Schwimmflossen.

----------

